# Do you take statins for high cholesterol?



## Cole Slaw (Feb 29, 2016)

My cholesterol levels have reached a point where i need to take meds to fix it. Can you share your experience with statins? I've read some about the side effects and efficacy, but want to know more before i start taking a pill for the rest of my life.

Total cholesterol = 290
LDL = 209
HDL = 43


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 29, 2016)

I took them for several years and they worked great! Although I always felt they made my cholesterol levels TOO low. Is there such a thing. Some people say yes. Anyway,they finally had to take me off them because I had such terrible ankle and shoulder pain. However,now I take an estrogen blocking med after having breast cancer and the joint and muscle pain is even worse than it was on the statins. Can`t win for losin` lol. As far as my cholesterol-at least my HDL is high-around 60. But my LDL is high as well.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks! Did you take Lipitor? What dose if you don't mind saying? I'm trying to get the benefit without taking too much.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Feb 29, 2016)

I have recently had high cholesterol count.  I immediately changed my diet, began stress reduction meditation and added 2000 mg phytosterols (a supplement) to my daily regimin.  I am hopeful that this dedication will bring my cholesterol levels into balance.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2016)

I take pravastatin at 80 mg. every other day.  I used to have bad pain from statins but my doctor changed me to this cholesterol med. every other day.  I haven't had blood tests yet to see my new cholesterol level.  I haven't had any noticeable side effects from this one.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 3, 2016)

Cole Slaw said:


> My cholesterol levels have reached a point where i need to take meds to fix it. Can you share your experience with statins? I've read some about the side effects and efficacy, but want to know more before i start taking a pill for the rest of my life.
> 
> Total cholesterol = 290
> LDL = 209
> HDL = 43




Before I agreed to take a statin, I would try everything in my power to lower the cholesterol naturally, by diet, etc.  I know this doesn't work for everyone, but I'd sure try it.  I am lucky enough that this approach has worked for me.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 3, 2016)

Cole Slaw said:


> Thanks! Did you take Lipitor? What dose if you don't mind saying? I'm trying to get the benefit without taking too much.



It`s been a few years but Prevastatin 80mg sounds familiar. Can`t remember if I took it once or twice a day. Interesting that Ruthanne takes it every other day. Wonder if that would have worked better for me-like still lower my cholesterol but with no pains...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 3, 2016)

I take pravastatin. No bad side effects


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 3, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I take pravastatin. No bad side effects



Around 18 years ago I was put on Pravastatin following a heart operation.
However, I found that I was having memory problems and achy joints, so I did some research and *CRESTOR[SUP]®[/SUP] (rosuvastatin calcium) *appeared to be the best statin. So for 16 years I have been on 20mg a day, and these are the new ones classed as a super statin, and stronger than most of the rest.
My memory and joints went back to normal, and my cholesterol level is now around 4.

Recommended normal cholesterol levels in the UK
NHS guidelines recommend that total cholesterol levels should be:


5mmol/L or less for healthy adults;
4mmol/L or less for those at high risk.
And of this total, what is a normal cholesterol level when it comes to LDL-cholesterol (bad cholesterol) guidelines?


3mmol/L or less for healthy adults
2mmol/L or less for those at high risk


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 4, 2016)

My doctor tried to put me on a type of statin for high cholesterol but I refused to take it after I read all of the problems some people were having. Normally, I don't have good luck with prescription drugs. I usually have more side effects than help with them. Instead, I take fish oil daily and now I'm trying cayenne too. Both of these are good for cholesterol. I had my physical in Jan. and he said all of my numbers were good so one or the other is working.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 4, 2016)

I've taken satins for years with no problems.


----------



## Lon (Mar 4, 2016)

I have been fortunate because my cholesterol level has always been under 100 irrespective of my diet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2016)

Like Lon, I've been lucky never to have a high cholesterol issue.  As with AprilSun and Butterfly, if I had a problem I'd attempt natural alternatives to treat it, not statins, if they could be avoided.  Lecithin is an inexpensive supplement that is touted to be cholesterol's "worst enemy", so that would be number one on my list, agree about the fish oil, etc. also.



> Dangers of statin drugs and the surprising benefits of cholesterol...
> 
> 
> Once again the medical establishment gets it completely backward.
> ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> It`s been a few years but Prevastatin 80mg sounds familiar. Can`t remember if I took it once or twice a day. Interesting that Ruthanne takes it every other day. Wonder if that would have worked better for me-like still lower my cholesterol but with no pains...


I had pain with every statin but when it was changed to once 3 times a week at 40 mg.  then after that changed to 80 mg. every other day.  I don't have the bad pain any more.


----------



## Myquest55 (Apr 25, 2016)

I took statins for a while during the 1990s and finally the Dr. said to stop since it never actually regulated the numbers.  It was up and down all the time.  In the 2000s I went on Lipitor which seemed to help but I developed pains in my knee and leg muscles.  Dr. shrugged it off.  I moved to TN and Dr. changed from Lipitor to Crestor and I had a gall bladder scare.  After that I just threw the meds away and stopped taking them.  It was my ONLY risk factor and I decided not to worry about it. Our family just seems to have high cholesterol.

I DO, however, buy oat bran by the pound in the bulk aisle at the local organic market and sprinkle about a tablespoon on my English muffin every morning.  Might as well hedge my bets.  I haven't been back to the Dr. since I gave up the statins but haven't had any need to.  I figure I will do the whole physical thing when we retire and move, in a few years.  I do have muscle pain in my knees and hands - probably arthritis but I'm sure it was brought on by the statins.

Do what your body tells you.  If cholesterol is your ONLY risk factor, I would try diet or homeopathy first.  Doctors don't always have ALL the answers.


----------



## Bonzo (Apr 25, 2016)

I've took simvastin one a night for years
no problems whatsoever


----------



## jnos (Apr 25, 2016)

I've been on statins more years than I remember. I sometimes wonder if recently noticed weaker arm and leg muscles are from the meds or from age.


----------

